
Show HN: 404 Page Illustrations - justswim
https://www.kapwing.com/404-illustrations
======
plotteddancer16
Very nice illustrations! Does “curated by the team” mean that they were
discovered elsewhere and just packaged up here?

------
gitcommitshow
Please remove the watermark for a tweet?

------
LeonB
Really charming pictures

------
jigargandhi
amazing illustrations

